# Hellfrost setting Atlas of the Frozen North



## Wolfx (Jul 9, 2014)

For fans of the Hellfrost setting and fans of great fantasy settings in general.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1588759266/hellfrost-atlas-of-the-frozen-north?ref=nav_search


----------



## fritsk (Aug 1, 2014)

Wolfx said:


> For fans of the Hellfrost setting and fans of great fantasy settings in general.




I like their products, but I just wonder how many fans there are. Their KS campaigns always struggle to get to the important milestone.


----------

